# Variable an Iframe übergeben



## Kiramusu (16. Dezember 2004)

Hab mal wieder ein Übergabe-Problem:

Ich hab ne main.php mit nem iframe drin, der "centr" heisst. Nun wird druch einen Link auf der main.php die Seite main.php selbst mit bestimmten Variablen aufgerufen...

z.B. main.php?menue=wert1&sub=wert2

Auf der main.php kann ich diese Variablen dann ohne Probleme aufrufen... echo $menue gibt mir tatsächlich wert1 aus, wie es sein sollte...Tu ich das ganze aber im Iframe, finde ich keine variable, also $menue ist nichtmal definiert 

Gibt es nun ne Möglichkeit die Variable an an den Iframe zu übergeben?

Hilfe...


----------



## _voodoo (16. Dezember 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials183387.html&highlight=iframe

Nächstes Mal


----------



## Kiramusu (16. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, habe gerade durch das Setzen von target="main" meinen Fehler gefunden... war eher ein denkfehler und hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, das ich dachte zu haben... (close pls)


----------

